# Where to buy a 220 Gallon tank *low prices*



## spidartanks (Mar 9, 2006)

Is there any good Canadian fish stores where i can get a good price on either a 220 gallon tank 72x24x30 Or a 180 72x24x24

anyone?

thanks


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Big Als in Oakville Ontario has a couple.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Big als has nice tanks but their stands are just horrible.


----------



## spidartanks (Mar 9, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> Big als has nice tanks but their stands are just horrible.


I was looking into big als - why do you say their stands are horrible?

i priced out a 225 gallon tank:

tank: $699
Stand: $299

im gonna throw an eheim 2028 on it $289
with a couple of power heads at each side and MAYBE a HOB filter too

I'll build my own topper with my own light fixture in it ($20 one from home depot, but it'll be hidden with the top)


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Just bought one boxing day, i think the factory they come from has never heard about quality control. First the guy tells me that the sting ray models are ok but if they get wet to many times then they loose their structure, so naturally i asked if there were any other models and he suggested the solid pine ones. the workmanship and quality of the materials are just horrible, the thing was so damn loose when i got it home i had to actually nail it back together, the factory uses staple type nails and nothing was flush with each other. i was not impressed. some advice to you since you will be holding a 225 gal tank, thats alot of weight (And alot of water for the carpet if it breaks) but if you build your own or get some one to custom make one for you using strong wood, not thin ass crap with knots everywhere like big als, then i think you should be ok . if you do end up getting the big als one regarless of pine or the sting ray ones brace it. you will see what i mean when you see them.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I want to get a 200g plus tank, I already know how I'm going to build the stand but I was just wondering about the quality of the tanks Big Al's gets at that size. How good are they?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

The quality is garbage in my opinion. Like I said nothing is flush, barley any nails if you would call them that holding it together and the particular one I got has knots all through out it. Knots are bad enough but when there is holes in them ya then it gets worse. There is zero bracing also which right there tells you it's just a fast paced made for maximum production product like any other big company merchandise. And the stingray stands are bad enough for the sales man to actually warn me about getting it wet to many times. Like I said when you're holding 200 + gallons you really need a good level proper stand. That means bracing and solid no flaws wood. Would any one trust a compressed wood stand holding over 2000 lbs ???

Like look at this. ( http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=164997 ) Absolutely solid. I would park my car on that thing. That's how they should be made


----------



## Apps (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm also from London and I recently bought a new tank. I was thinking about buying it from Aquarium services but decided against it due to their high prices. I found a great website called Kijiji. I bought a 125 gallon for $400 which included a wet/dry canister filter, lighting, a wooden stand and a heater. You can find really good deals on this site, it's worth checking out.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Whats the name of the manufacture on the tank ? And how is the quality ? its used right ?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if you dont care about wood you could get an iron bar stand
i got one at ba for my 125 and its good and easy to do maitnece
much cheaper then wooden too

i also agree that ba stingray stands look cheap (dont have any for that reason but i think my iron bar stand that cost half the price is much better

kijiji is pretty good since its local but could also check out craigslist.com


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I was thinking about getting a bar stand too. They look like they can hold a lot. Not too nice on the eyes though heh, well in my opinion anyways, just how all the filters and stuff is exposed.


----------

